# USB Headset

## _hephaistos_

halloa,

ich weiß nicht mehr weiter...

hab ein USB headset - KMix kennt es sogar, aber wo kann ich zwischen Soundkarte und Headset umschalten? Hören tu ich nie was...

was kann da sein?

thx

PS; kernel 2.6.3 gentoo-sources - plantronics headset (und ja, hab die anderen threads gelesen)

----------

## sarahb523

hi,

Also ich hab solche usb headsets noch nie ausprobiert, aber ich denke das headset stellt deinem system eine zweite (usb) soundkarte zur verfügung (z.b. /dev/dsp1

). Wenn du mit xmms & co. natürlich die sounds auf bspw. /dev/dsp absielst wird das headset nie benutzt. Stelle z.b. xmms und ähnliches mal auf ein anderes dsp-device um.

ps.: warum muß es denn nen usb-headset sein? ein ganz normales headset mit klinkenstecker hätte es problemloser getan.

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

also kann man aRts irgendwo umstellen?

hab arts und esd am laufen...

headset hatte ich schon vor meinem wechsel nach linux  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## sarahb523

schau mal in 

kontrollzentrum -> sound & multimedia -> sound-system => hardware

dort kannste das bevorzugte gerät einstellen, bzw. das dsp-device angeben was du bevorzugst. lies mal die "was ist das"-Hilfe zu "Eigene Hardware-Gerätedatei verwenden".

----------

## crocodille

Also ich habe mein Plantronics DSP-500 am laufen. Allerdings nur als OSS Emulated Device.

Die device Nodes liegen in /dev/sound/* (zumindest bei mir... Hab nen gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7-r11 kernel mit UDEV).

Sound ist noch nicht gerade toll. Bis her konnte ich auch nur XMMS dazu bringen dieses Device zu benutzen. Ich habe schon viel mit der /etc/modules.d/alsa rumprobiert aber es ist noch nicht besser geworde. Vielleicht findet ihr ja noch was raus. Aber bisher scheinen es noch nicht viele am laufen zu haben unter gentoo. Hab nur gelesen das es Leute unter RedHat laufen haben.

KMix erkennt mein Headset auch nicht, da ich es nur mit ALSA kompiliert habe. XMMS musste ich auch neu emerge"n" mit OSS Support und dann gings.

kphone läuft auch mit dem Headset. Allerdings hatte ich bisher immer eine schlecte Empfangsqualität.

----------

## _hephaistos_

ich geb ganz ehrlich zu, dass ich es aufgegeben habe.

irgendwie hatte ich nur Probleme: KMix hat es sofort erkannt, aber ich habs nicht geschafft Töne in das Teil reinzubringen  :Smile:  nach dem Abstecken war öfters mal das Keyboard tot usw... unter Knoppix hat das "Hören" halbwegs funktioniert, obwohl ich nicht die Lautstärke regeln konnte -> Micro allerdings, Fehlanzeige...

Stattdessen jetzt ein BILLIGES (15 EUR) stinknormales Headset und bin überglücklich mit Skype unterwegs... hat auf Anhieb alles funktioniert und Probleme hatte ich bis jetzt noch gar keine.

ciao

----------

